# Fake Badges...



## mccullkh (Mar 24, 2015)

And yes, I do know what Msport and AMGsport are. I'm talking about full-blown M, AMG, SS badges on cars that either didnt offer a hi-po version or are plainly not that version. Another one is hemi badges on v6 chargers/ challengers.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's someone who really wants a Cruze and can't figure out how to pay for it. Personally I can't stand fake badges.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I wonder about my badge in the eyes of the World?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you have a 1.4T engine then you have a Turbo. Not a fake badge in this case.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

^ that actually looks really good, IMO

I typically hate extra/uncalled for badges. I really dislike when someone use a fake one, that isnt the same as the OEM badge as well. Ive seen a few Cruzes with this RS Badge. IMO you should atleast use the correct badge for the car!

Red RS 3D Metal RS Logo Racing Front Grill Grille Badge Emblem | eBay


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I wonder about my badge in the eyes of the World?
> View attachment 179153


Hey Eddy, where'd you get that?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I personally don't like to alter my vehicle with anything that's not OEM. 

But the whole SEMA industry is based on personalization. Over the years the OEMs have upped their game on personalization. GM most notably with the advent of LPOs. 

Although GM has been at it for a while. I have a mid-1980s GM Accessories catalogue. With things like floor mats, trash bins and fire extinguishers in it. No pictures or anything and it looks like it was typed up on an IBM Selectric (that's an electric typewriter widely used in business before the advent of PCs.)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> If you have a 1.4T engine then you have a Turbo. Not a fake badge in this case.


Fake = something it's not.


----------



## mccullkh (Mar 24, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I wonder about my badge in the eyes of the World?
> View attachment 179153


As long as the car has a turbo I see no problem.


----------



## 03glgold (Jan 26, 2016)

I especially hate fake badges, I don't really like extra badges, and personally prefer less badges than factory. I completely debadged the back of my alero which I think looked a lot cleaner (picture to show). Eventually, probably after I pay it off, I will remove at least the Cruze and LT badges from the Cruze. I think it looks cleaner, and it makes it easier to wax.


----------



## mccullkh (Mar 24, 2015)

For a little background, I took the "Cruze" and "LTZ" off of mine but added RS to the grille. I prefer the clean, symmetrical look of the debadge, especially with my led taillights. I'm all for a debadge as long as you're honest about what it is.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

03glgold said:


> Eventually, probably after I pay it off, I will remove at least the Cruze and LT badges from the Cruze. I think it looks cleaner, and it makes it easier to wax.


The day I bought my cruze I removed the cruze and LT badge from the back. I bought a matching factory RS door badge and put in the exact place the LT badge was.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I tried to find ways around my G85 Recaros saying "SS" on them (I'd have an "SS" shaped pattern of holes in the vinyl if I were to remove that thread). But considering it's on the inside of the car, people kind of get the picture. 

That said, I've seen a Traverse "SS" and a Trailblazer "SS" - the latter, yes they made a real TBSS...but this one had the SS badge directly below the "LS" badge.

I also found an older Grand Am in Flint that had an SS badge, along with half-length 'cuda AAR-esque stripes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I tried to find ways around my G85 Recaros saying "SS" on them (I'd have an "SS" shaped pattern of holes in the vinyl if I were to remove that thread). But considering it's on the inside of the car, people kind of get the picture.
> 
> That said, I've seen a Traverse "SS" and a Trailblazer "SS" - the latter, yes they made a real TBSS...but this one had the SS badge directly below the "LS" badge.
> 
> I also found an older Grand Am in Flint that had an SS badge, along with half-length 'cuda AAR-esque stripes.


Those stripes and SS badges added horsepower.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

mccullkh said:


> And yes, I do know what Msport and AMGsport are. I'm talking about full-blown M, AMG, SS badges on cars that either didnt offer a hi-po version or are plainly not that version. Another one is hemi badges on v6 chargers/ challengers.


Actually as an AMG owner, I do agree that it bugs US (collectively). BTW, the *AMG Sport *moniker is now gone and its either or. Its either going to be called an AMG (like the new C450) or its NOT. (I guess too many brands and /or pissed off people). 

Since we're on the topic of badging, how do you all Diesel guys feel about those of us who buy the GM Holden "Diesel" badges and badge the car as a "diesel." (Several on here have). Its in the same style, size and font as the "Cruze" on the car. Me, I think it looks great and what Chevy should have done from the factory. Inquiring minds want to know??


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm fine with the diesel badges. Like you said, should've had them from factory


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> The day I bought my cruze I removed the cruze and LT badge from the back.


Question: does LS have a badge, or is the absence of a badge the mark of a LS?




GlennGlenn said:


> Since we're on the topic of badging, how do you all Diesel guys feel about those of us who buy the GM Holden "Diesel" badges and badge the car as a "diesel." (Several on here have). Its in the same style, size and font as the "Cruze" on the car. Me, I think it looks great and what Chevy should have done from the factory. Inquiring minds want to know??


As long as you're not slapping them on a gasser, more power to you. The issue isn't "Non-OEM", it's "false advertising" type badges.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Those stripes and SS badges added horsepower.


Have you gone V-tech yet?


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

adding badges/emblems/stickers has always seemed tacky to me.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Hey Eddy, where'd you get that?


 When i first joined here and there is a thread and pictures, I ordered a badge that looked like it said TIMBO. Someone here had mentioned the Accura badge, I looked on ebay and there was a used one. I ordered it and sold my TIMBO badge on Amazon to someone who loved it, bought it for her husband!
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/50825-my-only-planned-mod.html


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ranger024x4 said:


> adding badges/emblems/stickers has always seemed tacky to me.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't know why, but the original pic (Cobalt with Cruze badge) gave me a good laugh. That's not in the same league as people putting fake performance badges on lower end cars, which is a bit pathetic. It's more like...I aspire to own a newer, better car, but this one is OK, so I'll keep both sets of badges?

Only badge job that gets me excited is if I had $50K of fun money laying around to buy an SS and put Holden badges on it, but that's legit, and the way the car should be. Other than that, I usually take all badges off my vehicles besides the manufacturer emblem because no one cares how many liters, what trim, how many drive wheels, whatever unless it's actually a special vehicle. Those badges just collect detailing products, tear my microfiber towels, and detract from a clean look.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Question: does LS have a badge, or is the absence of a badge the mark of a LS?


Absence of a badge indicates the LS trim.



ChevyGuy said:


> As long as you're not slapping them on a gasser, more power to you. The issue isn't "Non-OEM", it's "false advertising" type badges.


Agreed


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

debadged my 2014 ltz rs cruze of all badges & 3M cleared film like 40% of the car


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The other badge that I really dislike on my cars is the dealership sticker or badge. I'm not buying a rolling advertisement for the dealership.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

I guess this badge would not be acceptable. lol


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe it's just West-Central Florida, but I see more 6-cyl Mustangs with GT badges (or Cobra-embossed bumpers) than anything else.

I mean, if you're gonna fake out your slow ass Mustang, at least put Chevy badges on it and try to act respectable (I kid, I kid... brian v!!)


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sadly people do that to scam others out of their hard earned money.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> I guess this badge would not be acceptable. lol


For me it is fine, but only on the Lingenfelter TransAm (Camaro based) which I believe they put on there after the remake it


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Jaz said:


> For me it is fine, but only on the Lingenfelter TransAm (Camaro based) which I believe they put on there after the remake it


Yup. The Lingenfelter LTA. 600+ HP. Live that car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> The other badge that I really dislike on my cars is the dealership sticker or badge. I'm not buying a rolling advertisement for the dealership.


One of the first things I did on my car was buy new license plate frames. Same reason.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

When it comes to badges, I personally think that less is more...here is my former G8 that I removed "Pontiac" and "G8 GT" from the deck lid...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> One of the first things I did on my car was buy new license plate frames. Same reason.


 Dealer decals are the first to go, and Dealer License Plate holders second. I mounted both my plates without a frame. Chevy even had the nerve to install a front plate holder for $15 in a non front plate state. As it is I need a front plate anyway but other new Cars on the lot didn't sport them?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I mounted both my plates without a frame.


I got a thin black frame from O'Reilly's. It think it looks better than the raw edge of the license place. Against my black car, it makes the light colored plate look that much smaller.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> Those stripes and SS badges added horsepower.


Lots of horsepower!










(Also, looks like it was a Grand Prix. Close enough for remembering a few years back, haha)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> The other badge that I really dislike on my cars is the dealership sticker or badge. I'm not buying a rolling advertisement for the dealership.


I mentioned earilier in this thread I removed the cruze and LT badges the day I got my car, that task actually started out as just removing the dealer badging and I went a bit overboard. 

Not only did I have a dealer badge, they had a dealer licences plate frame as well. Funny part those licence plate frames are illegal in Wisconsin if they cover any part of the plate(even partially) including the word Wisconsin which this one did.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I tried to find ways around my G85 Recaros saying "SS" on them (I'd have an "SS" shaped pattern of holes in the vinyl if I were to remove that thread). But considering it's on the inside of the car, people kind of get the picture.


I suppose if you really want to get rid of your SS on the seats, you could always dye them to blend in and be "subdued" SS embroidered.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

ranger024x4 said:


> adding badges/emblems/stickers has always seemed tacky to me.


They are ... but only on one side :idiot:


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not much for fake badging, nor do I want to provide free advertising for a dealership. Any time I've purchased a car since 2003, I've actually had the dealership remove their badging/stickers from the vehicle before I take delivery. So far, none have complained about it, or given me some fake reason as to why they can't remove them. I'll keep doing it too! If they want me to advertise, treat me right and provide outstanding customer service and I'll advertise for them by word of mouth. Or, they can give me a cheap-a$$ license plate frame that I'll use until I get my license plates.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

lakemg said:


> When it comes to badges, I personally think that less is more...here is my former G8 that I removed "Pontiac" and "G8 GT" from the deck lid...


Seems like a LOT of people on the G8 board like to remove all badging and/or replace them with Holden badges. Your former G8 looks a lot like mine did ... until I put the G8 Stripe kit on it. Maybe one of these days, I'll actually pull it out of it's winter garage hiatus and post a few pics.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

spaycace said:


> Seems like a LOT of people on the G8 board like to remove all badging and/or replace them with Holden badges. Your former G8 looks a lot like mine did ... until I put the G8 Stripe kit on it. Maybe one of these days, I'll actually pull it out of it's winter garage hiatus and post a few pics.


That is hilarious. We have a lot of douchebags over here that take off the Holden badges and replace them with Chevy badges. These are the cars you generally expect to see wrapped around a tree


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

spaycace said:


> I suppose if you really want to get rid of your SS on the seats, you could always dye them to blend in and be "subdued" SS embroidered.


Yeah, it's not really a big deal. Being on the inside of the car, it's not really like adding an SS badge to the vehicle. Most people get that it's just a set of seats out of an SS, rather than trying to pass the car off as an SS. A point that's driven home probably moreso by the fact it still says "LT" on the deck lid, and that I still have the factory front/rear fascias.

That said...I've seen more than zero (the proper number) of Cobalts with SS badges (and usually the factory high-rise wing) that are so very clearly not an SS (SS/NA aside).


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> I guess this badge would not be acceptable. lol


It would be acceptable if he did a diesel emissions delete system  and bumped HP and TQ by 50%


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Ohio.....of course. Just to think I had the unfortunate chance of having to land back up here. I mean what else are you going to do with a car if it's going to rust out in only 2 years. No since in doing any expensive performance related mods when you'll be lucky it runs for 3 years lol.


----------



## Kelpie (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't see anything wrong with putting fake badges on a car, but I'm from a different era where restorers build a lot of "tribute" cars like SS Chevelles that really aren't, Yenko Novas, etc. I don't see anything wrong with a modern Challenger tribute, for example with R/T emblems, but ya gotta make it go a lil faster LOL.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Kelpie said:


> I don't see anything wrong with putting fake badges on a car, but I'm from a different era where restorers build a lot of "tribute" cars like SS Chevelles that really aren't, Yenko Novas, etc. I don't see anything wrong with a modern Challenger tribute, for example with R/T emblems, but ya gotta make it go a lil faster LOL.


When you are talking a tribute car, that is a completely kettle of fish.
More like morons putting SS badges on cars that NEVER had anything like it, maybe putting a HEMI badge on dodge dart


----------



## thecloner0 (Feb 5, 2016)

When I signed the paper work for the car, one of the things my saleswoman wrote on the bottom of the page was "NO STICKERS". I got a fresh LT2 with just the factory badges. When my RS badge comes in (mine is the RS trimline) I will be de-badging the rear and sticking an RS badge where the LT badge is now.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

My GM and GXP badges were removed from the front fenders of my G8 to get the stripes put on. I like to advertise the GXP portion (because of it's rarity) but I don't openly advertise the performance mods as advertised in my signature. It's too much fun to embarrass mustangs & hellkittens &#55357;&#56833; Not to mention startling the occasional crotch rocket with how close the "race" remains up to the triple digit region :grin:


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with adding badges of any kind, as long as you're not doing it to sell the car. I think the Cruze emblem on the Cobalt is kind of funny. I had a friend who put a Mercedes hood ornament on his old Ford. I thought that was funny. I also remember a lot of people adding Cobra to their old Mustangs. It made them happy. To each his own, I guess. 

I added a turbo badge under the Cruze badge. I got the idea from Eddy, and I used the same style of Acura badge he used. Got it on ebay for cheap. I think it looks nice. Although, I do hate how hard it is to wax around the badges. Mine are all currently gunked up with wax in the corners.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

GM should make a special badge for CruzeTalk members who have done a lot to help Cruze owners. There are some people on here who have saved GM thousands of dollars in warranty work. A special emblem to put on their cars would be a cheap and nice way to say thanks.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> GM should make a special badge for CruzeTalk members who have done a lot to help Cruze owners. There are some people on here who have saved GM thousands of dollars in warranty work. A special emblem to put on their cars would be a cheap and nice way to say thanks.


They have printed special stickers for those who attend the Lordstown homecoming. I remember @nybble placing his on his trunk.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

X2 ON what he said! Just looks gawdy and ridiculous....not to mention faking the funk, with fake badges, that don't belong on a particular car it wasn't an option or trim level it isn't -that's just stupid!! 



03glgold said:


> I especially hate fake badges, I don't really like extra badges, and personally prefer less badges than factory.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I changed the bow ties to black, and I added the turbo badge that GM forgot to put on my car. But There's nothing I hate seeing more than people who add an SS badge to their base or mid level trim GM.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

The two that annoy me the most are the Dealer Stickers that they put on at most east coast mid west dealers, looks ridiculas, I don't know why people buying cars in those areas accept it....


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

and the 5.0 on a v6 mustang,,,,,


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I totally agree about the dealer stickers. ESPECIALLY if it's like a Chevy with a Honda dealer sticker or a dodge with a Chevy dealer sticker. Looks so bad.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

I do however LOVE that Turbo badge!



chevrasaki said:


> I changed the bow ties to black, and I added the turbo badge that GM forgot to put on my car. But There's nothing I hate seeing more than people who add an SS badge to their base or mid level trim GM.
> 
> View attachment 180001


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Lmao! I took the eraser wheel to my Cruze. No dealer stickers or emblems anywhere to advertise on my ride!



Cruzen Vegas said:


> The two that annoy me the most are the Dealer Stickers that they put on at most east coast mid west dealers, looks ridiculas, I don't know why people buying cars in those areas accept it....


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> and the 5.0 on a v6 mustang,,,,,


Hahahahahhahaha I've seen this so many times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> They have printed special stickers for those who attend the Lordstown homecoming. I remember nibble placing his on his trunk.


Here it is:


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

What about all the yenko Camaros, AC cobra jets ect?


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

BU54 said:


> What about all the yenko Camaros, AC cobra jets ect?


what about it?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> The other badge that I really dislike on my cars is the dealership sticker or badge. I'm not buying a rolling advertisement for the dealership.


i work at the dealer and the first thing i told the salesman helping me do the paperwork is " take that stupid sticker off my car", he said well its policy on all cars... i said f it ill do it myself. he also said " let me get the plate frame for ya... i said keep it i wont be needing it.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

And I haven't even added the one from last year yet.



Tomko said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 180025


----------

